# Washing off sunscreen



## april77 (Apr 26, 2003)

We are outside a lot right now and dd is always covered in sunscreen. We (me, dh, and dd) are a super pale group, so I try to be really diligent. My question is - do you always give your dc a bath if they have had suncreen/bug spray on that day? DD also has skin that dries out easily, so I don't usually bathe her every day. But it just dawned on me that I'm leaving all that stuff on her skin. We mainly use natural products, but there are still chemicals and such. Would it be better to bathe her everyday and up the lotion? Just curious what other mamas are doing. TIA


----------



## Eggie (Aug 7, 2003)

My DD also uses a lot of sunscreen and I don't like her to sleep with it. If for some reason I cannot bath her in the night, I use a water damped cloth to try to remove some of it. It's not the same but at least I feel better







, I don't like the idea of those quemicals being there for so long. As for bathing her daily, I do so but I shampoo her hair only every other day.


----------



## sarahsmommy (Sep 18, 2002)

We give dd a bath at night if she's had sunscreen or stinky bug spray on , even if it means a nightly bath which I don't think is great. I just don't think it's a good idea to leave that stuff on their skin for that long. My dd is kind of rash-prone anyway.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I do even though I use Aubrey's or Ca Baby. I don't like them to soak in the tub everynight, so sometimes I hvae them just take a shower or I wash it off w/a washcloth.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Fortunately, our dd loves the shower. We have a removable shower thingy, so she'll just sit in a shallow puddle in the tub while I use the gentlest sprinkly setting on the shower on her.

She also as dry skin sometimes, but I feel like if I give her a shower, I'm getting more stuff off than I would in a bath - even without soap. Plus she doesn't end up drinking and playing in yukky bathwater as much.


----------



## april77 (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone. DD hates the shower, so it's going to be a bathe or at least a sponge bathe whenever she has sunscreen or bug repellent on. I don't know why it took me so long to realize I was leaving it on her overnight.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm another that insists on a shower if my kids have had sunscreen or bug spray on. I always just did it because I hate sleeping with it on. It makes me feel icky and dirty so I just figure my kids feel the same way.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Connor gets a bath if he's had bug spray or sunscreen on too.


----------

